# Education/Schooling



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Im Ex-Brit,Ex-Zimbabwe(Rhodesia), and I'm currently living in South-Africa.....I have a 16 year old son who has a 'slight' learning problem...He's currently in Grade 9 (Standard 7) , which is 2 years behind the norm.

We're emigrating to Cyprus, probably this July, and am undecided where to re-locate....We own properties in Nicosia, but are battling to get Peter (son) into an 'English' school, as soon as we mention he will require some remedial tuition, they (the schools) back out...They all require him to take an entrance exam, commensurate with his age, which we know he doesn't have a hope of passing, and can't ,or won't ,offer any other option or suggestion.

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions that will help, I'll be most grateful.

Kind Regards

Graham


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There is next to no provision for, or understanding of additional learning needs in Cyprus on anything nearing the level of support one would expect to find in a more developed country. Having said this, there have been some signs of improvement in the last couple of years. All mainstream private schools, however, in Nicosia are exclusive institutions that will not tolerate anyone who isn't a top performer in their stream. There is one exception - New Hope School which accepts students with severe learning disabilities, which I would not recommend for your son. The only inclusive school with trained staff who would be able to help your son would be in Larnaca - The Mediterranean Schools Group which has an explicity inclusive policy and a specialist Learning Enhancement Centre which supports both children with additional learning needs with staff qualified in Special Needs and educational psychologists to deal with the entire spectrum of ability (they deal with dyslexia, dyscalclia, dyspraxia, asperger's syndrome, attention deficit disorders as well as gifted and talented support). Not sure if I'm allowed to post their website? But Google MedHigh Cyprus...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> There is next to no provision for, or understanding of additional learning needs in Cyprus on anything nearing the level of support one would expect to find in a more developed country. Having said this, there have been some signs of improvement in the last couple of years. All mainstream private schools, however, in Nicosia are exclusive institutions that will not tolerate anyone who isn't a top performer in their stream. There is one exception - New Hope School which accepts students with severe learning disabilities, which I would not recommend for your son. The only inclusive school with trained staff who would be able to help your son would be in Larnaca - The Mediterranean Schools Group which has an explicity inclusive policy and a specialist Learning Enhancement Centre which supports both children with additional learning needs with staff qualified in Special Needs and educational psychologists to deal with the entire spectrum of ability (they deal with dyslexia, dyscalclia, dyspraxia, asperger's syndrome, attention deficit disorders as well as gifted and talented support). Not sure if I'm allowed to post their website? But Google MedHigh Cyprus...


Kimonas it is OK for you to post the url for the school.


----------



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

kimonas said:


> There is next to no provision for, or understanding of additional learning needs in Cyprus on anything nearing the level of support one would expect to find in a more developed country. Having said this, there have been some signs of improvement in the last couple of years. All mainstream private schools, however, in Nicosia are exclusive institutions that will not tolerate anyone who isn't a top performer in their stream. There is one exception - New Hope School which accepts students with severe learning disabilities, which I would not recommend for your son. The only inclusive school with trained staff who would be able to help your son would be in Larnaca - The Mediterranean Schools Group which has an explicity inclusive policy and a specialist Learning Enhancement Centre which supports both children with additional learning needs with staff qualified in Special Needs and educational psychologists to deal with the entire spectrum of ability (they deal with dyslexia, dyscalclia, dyspraxia, asperger's syndrome, attention deficit disorders as well as gifted and talented support). Not sure if I'm allowed to post their website? But Google MedHigh Cyprus...


Really appreciate your reply, Thank you so much ....I'll get touch with them.

Kind Regards

Grahamwalker


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Kimonas it is OK for you to post the url for the school.


Thanks Veronica - the url is:

http://www.medhigh.com/

Ask to speak to Irene Philipou who is the acting Principal - she has a background in additional learning needs and I'm sure will be able to give advice and help with your son. She is also the President of the Additional Learning Needs and Dyslexia Association for Cypriot Educators.

Graham, please feel free to PM me if you need further advice that would involve more private disclosure of your son's needs as I work within the Cypriot Education sector (Secondary, Higher and Further) and may be able to give some ideas as to post-compulsory education options.


----------



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

*graham*

Hi Kimonas , we've moved one step forward and checked out the school web-site. On face value it seems to answer most, if not all, of our needs...The problem we now face is, we sent two e-mails ( The first to 'info' at the school, the second ,specifically to Irene Philipou)..Neither have been answered, so I phoned the schoolwithout success and subsequently discovered the school holidays extend through to the middle of April ,which explains why we were unable to make contact.

Our personal problem is compounded, because we have received an excellent offer to purchase our house in South-Africa ( which, in itself is quite an achievement), and have been given few days a deadline to either accept or decline , but we cannot consider selling unless we have Peters Schooling in Cyprus confirmed.

Do you, by any chance, have any telephone contact numbers for Irene Philipou. <snip>..If you do have such numbers, do you think she would object if I tried to make contact direct on, say, Tuesday .

Many thanks for any assistance you can give , or other suggestions you may be able to make

Kind Regards

Graham









kimonas said:


> There is next to no provision for, or understanding of additional learning needs in Cyprus on anything nearing the level of support one would expect to find in a more developed country. Having said this, there have been some signs of improvement in the last couple of years. All mainstream private schools, however, in Nicosia are exclusive institutions that will not tolerate anyone who isn't a top performer in their stream. There is one exception - New Hope School which accepts students with severe learning disabilities, which I would not recommend for your son. The only inclusive school with trained staff who would be able to help your son would be in Larnaca - The Mediterranean Schools Group which has an explicity inclusive policy and a specialist Learning Enhancement Centre which supports both children with additional learning needs with staff qualified in Special Needs and educational psychologists to deal with the entire spectrum of ability (they deal with dyslexia, dyscalclia, dyspraxia, asperger's syndrome, attention deficit disorders as well as gifted and talented support). Not sure if I'm allowed to post their website? But Google MedHigh Cyprus...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

grahamwalker said:


> Hi Kimonas , we've moved one step forward and checked out the school web-site. On face value it seems to answer most, if not all, of our needs...The problem we now face is, we sent two e-mails ( The first to 'info' at the school, the second ,specifically to Irene Philipou)..Neither have been answered, so I phoned the schoolwithout success and subsequently discovered the school holidays extend through to the middle of April ,which explains why we were unable to make contact.


Easter is very important in Cyprus, bigger than Christmas even- which is why you wouldn't be able to contact the school. However it might be worth trying to contact the school yourself on Wednesday (Tuesday at the outside). Sometimes the head comes in to do work during the breaks. 

Kimonas will not be able to post Irene Philipou's private phone numbers publicly on this site. However they could be sent via personal messaging (PM) once you have 5 good posts.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

grahamwalker said:


> Hi Kimonas , we've moved one step forward and checked out the school web-site. On face value it seems to answer most, if not all, of our needs...The problem we now face is, we sent two e-mails ( The first to 'info' at the school, the second ,specifically to Irene Philipou)..Neither have been answered, so I phoned the schoolwithout success and subsequently discovered the school holidays extend through to the middle of April ,which explains why we were unable to make contact.
> 
> Our personal problem is compounded, because we have received an excellent offer to purchase our house in South-Africa ( which, in itself is quite an achievement), and have been given few days a deadline to either accept or decline , but we cannot consider selling unless we have Peters Schooling in Cyprus confirmed.
> 
> ...



Hello Graham,

Babs is quite right that pratically the whole of Cyprus shuts down for at least a week during Easter, which would explain why you cannot make contact with the school. You could try speaking with one of her colleagues at Intercollege which is part of the Schools Group as they will be back to work on Wednesday, even though the schools are still in recess. The Director of Academic Development and Quality Assurance there works very closely with all the Schools in the Group and may be able to give you direct contact details for Irene Phillipou. He is available through the Intercollege number (please see URL). Ask for Dr Andrews.

http://www.intercolleges.com/link.php?id=288


Good luck, I know from experience that adjusting to the slower pace of life here, is great, but can be frustrating when you need a service or information quickly. As Babs suggested, you could make further posts to activate your private message service through the forum.


----------



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks BabsM....What you say about not posting my e-mail address makes good sense.....As a new 'kid' ( Not Quite) on the block...what are '5 good posts' and how do I go about getting them ,and sending personal Messages (PM) ?

Kind Regards

GrahamWalker



BabsM said:


> Easter is very important in Cyprus, bigger than Christmas even- which is why you wouldn't be able to contact the school. However it might be worth trying to contact the school yourself on Wednesday (Tuesday at the outside). Sometimes the head comes in to do work during the breaks.
> 
> Kimonas will not be able to post Irene Philipou's private phone numbers publicly on this site. However they could be sent via personal messaging (PM) once you have 5 good posts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grahamwalker said:


> Thanks BabsM....What you say about not posting my e-mail address makes good sense.....As a new 'kid' ( Not Quite) on the block...what are '5 good posts' and how do I go about getting them ,and sending personal Messages (PM) ?
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> GrahamWalker


Just one more post needed from you to receive private messages Graham


----------



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Veronica...Sorry, can't understand your reply to my last query ....



Veronica said:


> Just one more post needed from you to recieve private messages Graham


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grahamwalker said:


> Hi Veronica...Sorry, can't understand your reply to my last query ....



Sorry, that should have read just one more post 

Anyway now you have 5 posts you can receive private messages


----------



## japiguimo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Graham,

I'm moving to Cyprus (Nicosia) and I have a similar problem with my son. He also has a slight learning problem and I'm very worried because from what I've heard I'm not sure I will be able to find a suitable school for him. He's currently in year 7 (grade six), beeing 12 years old (one year behind).

Did you finally go for High Med in Larnaca? How was it? Is there anything similar in Nicosia?

I've always been advised not to put him into a "special" school, as it is not what he needs but the problem is to find a "normal" school in Nicosia where he could be accepted.

I'd very much appreciate your help.

Excuse for my English but it is not, as you may see, my mother tongue...




grahamwalker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im Ex-Brit,Ex-Zimbabwe(Rhodesia), and I'm currently living in South-Africa.....I have a 16 year old son who has a 'slight' learning problem...He's currently in Grade 9 (Standard 7) , which is 2 years behind the norm.
> 
> ...


----------

